# fishing licence



## bondui (Feb 27, 2014)

can anyone tell me the address in malaga to obtain a fishing licence to fish in land on rivers or pools going around in circles bondui


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it is the Agencia de Medio Ambiente you need. That is a starting point at least.
Each region is different and has different rules on what it takes to get a license and Adalucia licenses seem to be varied in themselves.

Read all the comments at the end of this article as there is some useful information and contact details.
Angling in Andalucía

It looks as if you may have to take an exam to get a freshwater license.

I would look at contacting a local club and or Gestor to help.

Maybe it's better to contact the mob who run the courses. http://www.asajamalaga.com/formacion.php


----------

